# Which Visa for China?



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys looking for some advice on which visa I need to apply for please  

I've actually travelled to mainland China many times (although its been a few years) on business - this time I want to accompany my Chinese wife and our two infant children.

Our kids have UK passports so I'd assume they need a Q1/2 family visa, but do I also need this or do I need a tourist visa (L)? Or are we all OK on a tourist visas?

Also if I need a letter of invitation, do I need one from someone actually in China? My wife has been living in the UK.

I hear UK ppl have to submit fingerprints now, whats everyone's experience with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi there - first things first - the reason for your travelling to China determines which visa you apply for.
You will need a visa for each of your children - assuming they have their own individual passports.
If your wife still has a residence in China, and you will bestaying at that residence, she can produce a letter of invitation which simply has to outline the reason for your visit and where you will be staying.
If you will bee 'hotelling' it your hotel can provide a letter of invitiation, although a copy of a booking reservation might suffice.
To be frank all you need to do is get onto the Chinese Embassy web site and check the visa information section - the requirements are quite detailed.
It is several years sice I applied for a visa from abroad (been living here for 5 years), so cannot help with the fingerprint query with regards to visa application. 
However, most major ports of entry require ALL foreign adults to be fingerprinted on the walk between your arrival gate and immigration. 
My last experience of this required all fingers and both thumbs to be scanned. There are officers on hand to assist where 'problems' arise - eg the scanner keeps requesting a scan be repeated. You then have to have one digit scanned again at the immigration desk. 
Depending on your age and general health you can bypass the fingerprinting by requesting airport assistance - eg wheelchair assistance from the aircraft - this will also help at immigration because you go straigh to the front of the queues.
If you are travelling with your wife and children try to keep everyone together at immigration - although the passport control areas are 'streamlined' for Chinese and foreign citizens, your wife should be able to get you through the China citizens queues, which are generally faster.
One expat who recently returned here after 4 months in the UK said the visa form was now some 18 pages, and requirements included documents to prove your financial status - good luck with all that, it used to be a doubled sided form for family visits!!!.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

I collected my "umpteenth" Chinese visa last July (2018)
I go along to the actual Chinese visa embassy in Mosley Street Manchester.
They have moved, when I say moved, they are in the same building next to the Chinese bank ICBC
The visa people used to be on the third floor, now they are on the ground floor, right in off the street.
I always seem to be given 90 day "F" visas or 90 day "L" visas.
The last one however was a 2 year visa.
I took in the flight bookings, and hotel booking for the first 2 weeks.
This booking, no money paid, was enough to get my visas' each time.
The more times you get visas' from them, the easier each subsequent application is.
The other poster mentioned going with your wife through the Chinese citizens passport booths, for entry into China (Beijing)
This isn't a good idea.
Having a UK passport, you should always go through "Foreigner" passport booths.
My wife heads for the Chinese passport holder booths, while I head for the Foreigner passport booths.
Fingerprinting on arrival in Beijing is all digital, and takes seconds.
Generally, getting the visa, and entry into China is very easy, providing you haven't any sort of "record"


----------



## canadabound2013 (Sep 28, 2010)

PeterT68 said:


> Hi there - first things first - the reason for your travelling to China determines which visa you apply for.
> You will need a visa for each of your children - assuming they have their own individual passports.
> If your wife still has a residence in China, and you will bestaying at that residence, she can produce a letter of invitation which simply has to outline the reason for your visit and where you will be staying.
> If you will bee 'hotelling' it your hotel can provide a letter of invitiation, although a copy of a booking reservation might suffice.
> ...


There's a lot of valuable information here. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## GrumpyBrit (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, sorry for my delayed reaction! Thanks again


----------

